# Forest Hill Woodworking



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is contact info and a product listing:
http://www.localamishfarms.com/amish_woodworking.htm

Note that foresthillwoodworking.com is owned by a kitchen remodeling company and does not offer hive woodenware.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

I like Ike also. :thumbsup:
We purchased our first hives from him.
He is pleasant to deal with and has some nice products.
Its about a 50 minute drive for us but worth it.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Forest Hill now has an Online store ...

http://foresthillbeesupply.com/


----------

